# Are Los Angeles Clippers contenders?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *1. Fact or Fiction: The Clippers will make the playoffs next season.*
> 
> *Jovan Buha, ClipperBlog:* Fact. Call me a wishful thinker, but I see the Clips sneaking in behind the Mavericks, Thunder, Lakers, Spurs, Grizzlies and Blazers (all near-locks for the playoffs). The Nuggets, Hornets and Jazz will provide competition, but the one-two combo of Griffin and Eric Gordon should secure a postseason spot.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/page/5-on-5-110818/los-angeles-clippers-offseason-questions


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmm...


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

A healthy Chris Paul can take a team of Ha Seung Jins to the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Even without the Chris Paul trade, I wouldn't be surprised to see them sneak into the playoffs, like the Thunder two years ago. They've got young legs and they're deep, meaning they're well-constructed to run tired teams into the ground this condensed season. I still expect that they'll swing one major trade, even if it isn't for Dwight or Paul, so we'll see what they look like after that.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

They are NOW!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

jaw2929 said:


> They are NOW!


I don't know, I'm still not sold on Jordan right now(although I like where he projects to be two years down the line), and they're iffy on the wings(they have five point guards and Ryan Gomes to play the 2 and 3). Obviously a good team, definitely making it to the playoffs if nothing catastrophic happens, but I'd be surprised to see them in the WCF this year.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bogg said:


> I don't know, I'm still not sold on Jordan right now(although I like where he projects to be two years down the line), and they're iffy on the wings(they have five point guards and Ryan Gomes to play the 2 and 3). Obviously a good team, definitely making it to the playoffs if nothing catastrophic happens, but I'd be surprised to see them in the WCF this year.


If they can eliminate Dallas, Memphis or OKC - Then they can make it to the WCF. That's a big IF though. So I hear ya.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm gonna say, yes, they are title contenders. However, they're lack of depth will be their achilles heel.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Where's SOFO when you need him?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

They looked pretty good the other night in LA


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gonzo said:


> They looked pretty good the other night in LA


Yea, but the the Lakers aren't "The Lakers" right now, and with all the behind-the-scenes stuff they're going to look pretty bad at the start of the season. Their best player is disgruntled with management and going through a divorce, their second best player is shaken up after almost being traded away, their third best player was given away after said trade blew up, and their big off-season move after a second round sweep was Josh McRoberts. Until Kobe and Pau get their heads and bodies right, and until management can turn that TPE into a useful player, they're going to look decidedly average.


----------

